# thermometer well ?



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i am doing a 120gal. commercial WH and have always wondered, the print calls for a thermometer on the HW return line, i have to use a thermometer well, aand i noticed that the thermometer just sits in a pocket of air in the well.

should i be putting some kinda liquid in the well to transfer the heat better, as air doesn't transfer heat as well as fluid ?

or am i over thinking this ?

pic of what parts i am using, brands are different though............


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

won't the water heat the well itself and therefore engage the thermometer? Doesn't part of the well sit low enough in the tee to be in the water just like a t&p valve does? And don't forget you have to put a thermometer on the cold line at those dual backflows. According to the plan. :blink:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Some come with a heat transfer grease that you place in the well.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Some come with a heat transfer grease that you place in the well.


 Just do not get the heat transfer grease on yourself. You will be seeing for weeks.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Just do not get the heat transfer grease on yourself. You will be seeing for weeks.


:blink: It helps you see?? :laughing:

Was it omitted?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> :blink: It helps you see?? :laughing:
> 
> Was it omitted?


That is the reason I should not be reading forums when I am dead tired. You will be seeing it on you , your truck and anywhere else for weeks. I am happy I gave you a laugh though.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> That is the reason I should not be reading forums when I am dead tired. You will be seeing it on you , your truck and anywhere else for weeks. I am happy I gave you a laugh though.


Just poking a little fun at ya bro. Get some rest....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Just poking a little fun at ya bro. Get some rest....


 I am heading to the hot tub... *prays the airline stewardess ladies are there*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I am heading to the hot tub... *prays the airline stewardess ladies are there*


:thumbup: Thats what im talking about


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well the hot tub did me a world of good. Instead of some nice young ladies there though... there was a couple 80 year old grannys and some punk kid which was flirting with the grannys. :blink:


----------

